# To Turn Up One's Nose



## RhoKappa

This expression means to not accept something because it is deemed not good enough.  It is usually a condition of arrogance or haughtiness.  Here are some examples.

1. Yuri invited Tanya to a four-star restaurant, but Tanya turned up her nose because she wants a five-star restaurant.
2. Yuri was angry and asked Tanya, "Do you always turn up your nose like that?"
3. Sergei's friends offered to host him to McDonald's, but they were concerned that he will refuse.  "No way," he said, "I don't turn up my nose to free food!"
4. The spoiled child turned up his nose because his parents were buying him cheap shoes; he wants only Adidas shoes.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## Rosett

Воротить нос (от), or нос воротить (stress on нос.)
However, this one is imperfective only and doesn't go well with your examples 1,4  without rephrasing them. Also, 1st person in 3 sounds awkward: it's usually 2nd or 3rd (about someone else.)

2. Юрий рассердился и спросил Таню: "Ты что, всегда так нос воротишь?"


----------



## Q-cumber

Or (rude, colloquial): "воротить морду ".

Задирать ноc is another option. But none of these variants would  fit your context very well (at least, without rewording). For example, we never use them in 1st person sentences.

Usage: "воротить нос от <чего-либо> to turn one's nose away from something (someone)... From cheap shoes.  
2. Юрий разозлился и спросил Таню: "-Ты всегда так задираешь нос?"


----------



## Maroseika

Strange enough, none of the dictionary translations of this idiom fits the context (maybe only воротить нос works for # 2, but not for # 1). One of the reasons - воротить нос (and задирать нос) is used only in point of others, but not of the oneself.
Looks like there is no Russian idioь for these cases, the only way is to use descriptive contsructions like относиться с презрением, презрительно отказаться and similar.


----------



## Rosett

"Задирать нос" means "возомнить" and can be used in the OP sense only situationally. For example, it will not suit 4, but can be acceptable in 1. However, it can be perfective and therefore go better without rephrasing.

1. Юрий пригласил Таню в четырёхзвёздочный кабак, но та задрала нос, так как хотела в пятизвёздочный.


----------



## Q-cumber

Let's try to translate the sentences: 
4. Избалованный ребёнок воротил нос от дешёвой обуви, которую покупали ему родители. Он хочет носить только Адидас. (Reworded)


----------



## Vadim K

*(с)криви́ть нос(ом)
*
1. Yuri invited Tanya to a four-star restaurant, but Tanya turned up her nose because she wants a five-star restaurant.
Юрий пригласил Таню в четырехзвездочный отель, но Таня *скривила нос*, так как хотела в пятизвездочный.

2. Yuri was angry and asked Tanya, "Do you always turn up your nose like that?"
Юрий рассердился и спросил Таню "Ты всегда так *кривишь носом*"?

3. Sergei's friends offered to host him to McDonald's, but they were concerned that he will refuse. "No way," he said, "I don't turn up my nose to free food!"
"Да ничего подобного", сказал он. "Я не буду/стану *кривить нос(ом)*"

4. The spoiled child turned up his nose because his parents were buying him cheap shoes; he wants only Adidas shoes.
Избалованный ребенок *скривил нос* из-за того, что родители покупали ему дешевую обувь; он хочет ходить только в Адидас.


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> *(с)криви́ть носом
> *
> 1. Yuri invited Tanya to a four-star restaurant, but Tanya turned up her nose because she wants a five-star restaurant.
> Юрий пригласил Таню в четырехзвездочный отель, но Таня *скривила нос*, так как хотела в пятизвездочный.
> 
> 2. Yuri was angry and asked Tanya, "Do you always turn up your nose like that?"
> Юрий рассердился и спросил Таню "Ты всегда так *кривишь носом*"?
> 
> 3. Sergei's friends offered to host him to McDonald's, but they were concerned that he will refuse. "No way," he said, "I don't turn up my nose to free food!"
> "Да ничего подобного", сказал он. "Я не буду/стану *кривить нос(ом)*"
> 
> 4. The spoiled child turned up his nose because his parents were buying him cheap shoes; he wants only Adidas shoes.
> Избалованный ребенок *скривил нос* из-за того, что родители покупали ему дешевую обувь; он хочет ходить только в Адидас.


Скривить рот \ лицо /губы - я понимаю. Но скривить нос ... звучит несколько необычно.


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> Скривить рот \ губы - я понимаю. Но скривить нос ... звучит несколько необычно.



Для меня звучит привычно. Если Вы спросите у гугла, то увидите, что он тоже не считает это необычным.


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> Для меня звучит привычно. Если Вы спросите у гугла, то увидите, что он тоже не считает это необычным.


Гугл и слово "извЕните" не считает необычным.  Мне кажется, что это гибридное выражение, которое возникло по ошибке. Стилистический брак. Морщить нос - понятно. Но кривить нос(ом)... Только представьте себе этот процесс.


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> Гугл и слово "извЕните" не считает необычным.



Вы уже писали мне об этом. И я Вам отвечал. Возможно, Вы просто забыли. Если будет интересно, посмотрите по ссылке - пост #11

My Account Is Suspended


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> Мне кажется, что это гибридное выражение, которое возникло по ошибке. Стилистический брак. Морщить нос - понятно. Но кривить нос(ом)... Только представьте себе этот процесс.



Я слышал это выражение с того момента, с которого помню свою сознательную жизнь. Поэтому, если это и стилистический брак - то такого рода, который вошел в повседневную речь большого количества людей, употребляющих это выражение.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ну я писал в том смысле, что Гугл большой, и там можно найти слова и выражения на любой вкус. И далеко не все из них следует рекомендовать к использованию иностранцам, изучающим язык. Я думаю, что мы здесь должны полагаться главным образом на собственное чувство языка. Я и без Гугла знаю, что такое выражение используется, но я его считаю некорректным. Кстати, хоть в какие-то словари оно было включено?


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> Ну я писал в том смысле, что Гугл большой, и там можно найти слова и выражения на любой вкус. И далеко не все из них следует рекомендовать к использованию иностранцам, изучающим язык. Я думаю, что мы здесь должны полагаться главным образом на собственное чувство языка. Я и без Гугла знаю, что такое выражение используется, но я его считаю некорректным. Кстати, хоть в какие-то словари оно было включено?



Я не знаю этого. Я только знаю, что это выражение используется людьми, разговаривающими на русском языке. И то, что его можно применить во всех четырех примерах, приведенных автором данного треда. В отличие от других выражений, которые можно применить только для части этих примеров.


----------



## RhoKappa

From what I've read so far, the nose is also the same body part when referring to this type of behavior.

In this connection, there are several other expressions that refer to this type of arrogant and haughty behavior and it refers also to the nose, most notably the adjective *snooty*, since snoot refers to a nose.  In English, when you say someone is snooty, you are referring to a very fastidious, arrogant and haughty person who always turns up his nose.  Is there an equivalent slang expression in Russian?


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Я и без Гугла знаю, что такое выражение используется, но я его считаю некорректным. Кстати, хоть в какие-то словари оно было включено?


Скривить нос is mentioned in the dictionary of Dahl, although in somewhat strange sense: "Скривить нос - *архан. поднять, зазнаться".
In literature it is encountered in the sense of "сморщить нос" (from disgust, discontent etc.), but very rarely. Much more often скривить is used as скривить губы, рот, уста, лицо.


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> Я не знаю этого. Я только знаю, что это выражение используется людьми, разговаривающими на русском языке. И то, что его можно применить во всех четырех примерах, приведенных автором данного треда. В отличие от других выражений, которые можно применить только для части этих примеров.


   К сожалению, мы все допускаем в своей речи ошибки. К примеру, сплошь и рядом можно услышать (прочитать) выражения a la "дешёвые цены " или "поднять тост", хотя они содержат явные стилистические (лексические) ошибки. Словосочетание "кривить нос" опасной бритвой режет мне слух.  Конечно, я, упаси бог, не стану поправлять русскоговорящего человека, если ему вдруг покажется, будто я "кривлю носом". Но, исходя из задач данного форума, рекомендовать это выражение к использованию иностранцам, изучающим русский язык, я бы всё-таки не стал.


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> К сожалению, мы все допускаем в своей речи ошибки. К примеру, сплошь и рядом можно услышать (прочитать) выражения a la "дешёвые цены " или "поднять тост", хотя они содержат явные стилистические (лексические) ошибки. Словосочетание "кривить нос" опасной бритвой режет мне слух.  Конечно, я, упаси бог, не стану поправлять русскоговорящего человека, если ему вдруг покажется, будто я "кривлю носом". Но, исходя из задач данного форума, рекомендовать это выражение к использованию иностранцам, изучающим русский язык, я бы всё-таки не стал.



Ок. А я - стану


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> Ок. А я - стану


It's a deal.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Скривить нос is mentioned in the dictionary of Dahl, although in somewhat strange sense: "Скривить нос - *архан. поднять, зазнаться".
> In literature it is encountered in the sense of "сморщить нос" (from disgust, discontent etc.), but very rarely. Much more often скривить is used as скривить губы, рот, уста, лицо.


Just to be on the safe side, I tested the expression on my wife. She "скривила нос" and responded that this wasn't a valid idiom. "Сморщить нос" sounds OK to me.


----------



## Sobakus

I've never heard the expression _скривить нос_ and the mental picture I get upon imagining it is that of literally deforming a straight nose, that is, breaking it. I doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Rosett

RhoKappa said:


> adjective *snooty*, since snoot refers to a nose. In English, when you say someone is snooty, you are referring to a very fastidious, arrogant and haughty person who always turns up his nose. Is there an equivalent slang expression in Russian?


*Разборчивый*, *привередливый*/привереда(n.) are standard terms. *Зажравшийся* is rather vulgar.
Idiomatic examples: "разборчивая невеста", "кони привередливые", "зажравшиеся слуги народа".


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> I've never heard the expression _скривить нос_ and the mental picture I get upon imagining it is that of literally deforming a straight nose, that is, breaking it. I doesn't sound right to me.


Same here.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> I've never heard the expression _скривить нос_ and the mental picture I get upon imagining it is that of literally deforming a straight nose, that is, breaking it. I doesn't sound right to me.


Possibly, "кривить носом" as if in the presence of a pungent smell, works better.
"Один из самых распространенных мифов, заставляющий _*кривить носом*_ соотечественников — процесс омовения"
"А смотреть на недоделанный продукт и _*кривить носом*_ - считаю глупым. "
"Интеллигенция будет _*кривить носом*_, мол фу так писать. "
"И в таком случае кто я такой, чтобы _*кривить носом*_? Посему лично для меня нет никакой разницы, к какой из ветвей христианства вы относитесь."
"И ханжи могут _*кривить носом*_ из-за крепких словечек, коих в фильме звучит немало, и есть даже некоторое подобие драки."


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Possibly, "кривить носом" as if in the presence of a sharp smell, works better.
> "Один из самых распространенных мифов, заставляющий _*кривить носом*_ соотечественников — процесс омовения"
> "А смотреть на недоделанный продукт и _*кривить носом*_ - считаю глупым. "
> "Интеллигенция будет _*кривить носом*_, мол фу так писать. "
> "И в таком случае кто я такой, чтобы _*кривить носом*_? Посему лично для меня нет никакой разницы, к какой из ветвей христианства вы относитесь."
> "И ханжи могут _*кривить носом*_ из-за крепких словечек, коих в фильме звучит немало, и есть даже некоторое подобие драки."


They all actually meant to say "морщиться".


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> They all actually meant to say "морщиться".


Sure they do, so is the OP statement.


----------

